# Simulación Proteus y MPLAB?



## canales (Mar 1, 2007)

Hola a todos.

No sé cuantos de ustedes recuerdan que hace unos días yo puse un post en el foro pidiendo ayuda acerca de como hacer una simulación de una entrada analógica en MPLAB. Pués, sucede que alguien me recomendó hacerla con Proteus. Descargue la versión demo del Proteus, la cual es gratis, y busqué algún tutorial para aprender su funcionamiento. Encontré el tutorial que buscaba y otro que se titula: Usar el MPLAB junto a Proteus.

http://proyectosfie.com/html/documentos/proteus/MplabyProteus.pdf

Procedí a seguir los pasos del segundo tutorial para hacer la simulación de la entrada analógica. Pero cuando estoy en la ventana Add/Remove Code Generation Tools (esto es dentro de Proteus), en la pestaña Tool no encuentro el archivo que sugiere el tutorial que abra, el cual es CODDDX; así que decidí colocar MPLAB en esa pestaña y en Source Extn puse ASM envés de COD.
Hago el circuito del microcontrolador y procedo a simularlo. Al dar Play en Proteus automáticamente se abre el MPLAB, abro el proyecto que deseo simular, corro el programa pero no hay nada en los registros ADRESH:ADRESL (pic16f877), siempre están en cero, no hacen ningun cambio. Se supone que la conversión se debería de guardar en estos dos registros concatenados, pero no hay nada. El programa ASM corre bien en MPLAB no me da ningún mensaje de error, pero al ver que no hay nada en ADRESH:ADRESL, opto por cerrar el MPLAB y regreso al Proteus, en donde encuentro abierta la ventana LISA Simulation Error-ISIS Professional (Demo). Esta ventana me da este mensaje:

 SIMULATION LOG
==============
Design:   UNTITLED.DSN
Doc. no.: <NONE>
Revision: <NONE>
Author:   <NONE>
Created:  01/03/07
Modified: 01/03/07

Compiling source files... 
Processing ..\..\..\..\Pic_Test_Programs\ADC.asm...
MPLAB ..\..\..\..\Pic_Test_Programs\ADC.asm

Build completed OK.
Compiling netlist... 
Linking netlist...
Partition analysis...

Simulating partition 1
PROSPICE Release 6.9 SP4 (C) Labcenter Electronics 1993-2006.
SPICE Kernel Version 3f5. (C) Berkeley University ERL.

Reading netlist...
ERROR: [U1] mixed model PIC16.DLL failed to authorize - Product Key does not match Customer Key.
Reading SPICE models...
Building circuit...
Warning: Net #00000 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RA1/AN1, X01E77D74#1-*
Warning: Net #00001 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RA2/AN2/VREF-, X01E77D74#2-*
Warning: Net #00002 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RA4/T0CKI, X01E77D74#3-*
Warning: Net #00003 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RA5/AN4/$SS$, X01E77D74#4-*
Warning: Net #00004 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RE0/AN5/$RD$, X01E77D74#5-*
Warning: Net #00005 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RE1/AN6/$WR$, X01E77D74#6-*
Warning: Net #00006 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RE2/AN7/$CS$, X01E77D74#7-*
Warning: Net #00007 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC1/T1OSI/CCP2, X01E77D74#10-*
Warning: Net #00008 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC2/CCP1, X01E77D74#11-*
Warning: Net #00009 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC3/SCK/SCL, X01E77D74#12-*
Warning: Net #00010 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD0/PSP0, X01E77D74#13-*
Warning: Net #00011 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD1/PSP1, X01E77D74#14-*
Warning: Net #00012 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB7/PGD, X01E77D74#15-*
Warning: Net #00013 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB6/PGC, X01E77D74#16-*
Warning: Net #00014 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB5, X01E77D74#17-*
Warning: Net #00015 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB4, X01E77D74#18-*
Warning: Net #00016 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB3/PGM, X01E77D74#19-*
Warning: Net #00017 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB2, X01E77D74#20-*
Warning: Net #00018 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB1, X01E77D74#21-*
Warning: Net #00019 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RB0/INT, X01E77D74#22-*
Warning: Net #00020 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD7/PSP7, X01E77D74#23-*
Warning: Net #00021 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD6/PSP6, X01E77D74#24-*
Warning: Net #00022 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD5/PSP5, X01E77D74#25-*
Warning: Net #00023 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD4/PSP4, X01E77D74#26-*
Warning: Net #00024 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD3/PSP3, X01E77D74#27-*
Warning: Net #00025 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RD2/PSP2, X01E77D74#28-*
Warning: Net #00026 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC7/RX/DT, X01E77D74#29-*
Warning: Net #00027 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC6/TX/CK, X01E77D74#30-*
Warning: Net #00028 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC5/SDO, X01E77D74#31-*
Warning: Net #00029 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC4/SDI/SDA, X01E77D74#32-*
Warning: Net #00030 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RA3/AN3/VREF+, X01E77D74#33-*
Warning: Net #00031 has no DC path to ground.
Check pins: U1-RC0/T1OSO/T1CKI, X01E77D74#34-*
Instantiating SPICE models...
Real Time Simulation failed to start
Totaliters=0, Totalsteps=0, Goodsteps=0, Badsteps=0


Simulation FAILED due to fatal simulator errors.


No sé cual pueda ser el problema. ¿Alguien sabe?. Si tienen algún comentario o sugerencia con gusto lo recibiré.

Saludos!!!!


----------



## Jairo (Mar 2, 2007)

hola

Que yo sepa no puedes ver los regsitros cuando estas simulando desde el proteus, además donde te descargaste eso del enlace entre proteus y mplab sabe haber un vinculo para descargarte el coddx, y ese tienes que caragarlo, en ese tutorial te indica como cargarlo, y esto solo te sirve para poder ver el archivo. asm en proteus y simular paso por paso, mas no para ver el valor de los regsitros, en proteus simula pero todo el programa completo o envia a un puerto el valor de esos registros para ver si se esta realizandi la conversion.

Saludos

Jairo


----------



## andres7_83 (Mar 2, 2007)

Mira en realidad esa opcion esta para versiones de MPlab 6.X y el proteus 6.9 o similar, y de hecho en la universidad hemos probado varias vesiones y hemos llegado a la conclusion de que entre mas viejitas mejor, y que ademas, cosas raras que suceden, tienen que ser copias legales, porque solo nos ha funcionado con las versiones demo de proteus.

Tratare de averiguar para la otra semana como es el asunto lo mas claro que pueda y si consigo una respuesta satisfactoria por parte de mi profesor te la comunico 
 ¿Vale?

Saludos  ^^


----------



## canales (Mar 2, 2007)

Gracias chicos por su colaboración.

Saludos a los dos.....


----------



## El nombre (Mar 2, 2007)

Si instalas el VSM puedes simular y ver los registros al mismmo tiempo. Solo tienes que configurar y conectar el MLAB con el Proteus.
Saludos


----------



## agiofelipe (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola amigos.
Eu utilizo mplab com proteus como se fosse um ICD2.


----------



## Jairo (Mar 4, 2007)

Hola "El nombre"
si me puedes indicar como instalar el VSM o que es eso porque yo nunca he podido ver el valor de los regsitros en una simulacion desde proteus

Muchas Gracias

Jairo


----------



## El nombre (Mar 5, 2007)

Para simular con el MPLAB y Proteus a la vez (así se puede ver el programa en el circuito) hay que instalar el programa:
vdmmplab 
Lo podéis encontrar en la Web de Labcenter o en la de Microchip en el área de descarga "Labcenter” Proteus VSM Demo Plug-In for MPLAB IDE”

La configuración es simple: 
En el MPLAB lo buscáis en Debuger, lo seleccionáis y luego activáis la comunicación (hay que tener abierto el Isis)

En proteus activar:
Debug/Use Remote Debug Simulador
Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Mar 6, 2007)

Para abrir la boca...

En la revista Elektor 322, marzo 2007 da comienzo una serie de artículos que explica El inicio rápido de VSM. Proteus dentro del MPLAB.

Saludos


----------



## esr (Abr 3, 2007)

El archivo q te pide q pongas en el "Add/Remove Code Generation Tools" no es el ejecutable del Mplab si no es otro q vale para hacer la union, o algo asi no estoi muy enterado, bajatelo de aqui:
http://proyectosfie.com/html/download/CODDDX.EXE
Y si quieres mas informaciónrmacuion de proteus y MPLAB esta pagina tiene cosas interesantes: http://proyectosfie.com/html/seccion9.htm


----------



## CHePe128 (Abr 17, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Para simular con el MPLAB y Proteus a la vez (así se puede ver el programa en el circuito) hay que instalar el programa: vdmmplab
> 
> Lo podéis encontrar en la Web de Labcenter o en la de Microchip en el área de descarga "Labcenter” Proteus VSM Demo Plug-In for MPLAB IDE”
> 
> ...



Mil Gracias!

Justo lo que andaba buscando!


----------



## RAY PEÑA (Abr 23, 2008)

Hola a todods!  Mi problema es que no puedo lograr convertir de esquematico a pcb de isis a arers en el proteus, pegando el netlis en autoplace.  <si alguien me puede ayudar le estare muy agradecido.


----------



## osterie (Mar 25, 2009)

hola a todos, a mi me saca este error, no c que sea, estoy intentando un multiplexado pero me corre bien por unos 5 o 6 segundos, y sin moverle nada  cuando pufff, saca el error.

SIMULATION LOG
==============
Design:   D:\Parcial\Parcial.DSN
Doc. no.: <NONE>
Revision: <NONE>
Author:   <NONE>
Created:  25/03/09
Modified: 25/03/09

Compiling source files... 
Build completed OK.
Compiling netlist... 
Linking netlist...
Partition analysis...

Simulating partition 1 [F5FF1648]...
PROSPICE Release 6.9 SP4 (C) Labcenter Electronics 1993-2006.
SPICE Kernel Version 3f5. (C) Berkeley University ERL.

Reading netlist...
Reading SPICE models...
Building circuit...
Instantiating SPICE models...
[U1] PIC16 model release 6.9 SP0 simulating PIC16877 device.
[U1] Loaded 256 bytes of persistent EEPROM data.
[U1] Loading HEX file 'Parcial.HEX'.
[U1] Read total of 136 bytes from file 'Parcial.HEX'.
[U1] Loaded 68 program words and 0 data bytes.
[SPICE] DELMIN increased to 4.44089e-16 due to lack of time precision
[SPICE] transient GMIN stepping at time=3.13797
[SPICE] Error 106 - TRAN:  Timestep too small; time = 3.13797, timestep = 5.55112e-17: trouble with node "#00012"
.
Totaliters=13745, Totalsteps=2734, Goodsteps=2348, Badsteps=386


----------



## jesus123456789 (Jun 4, 2013)

A mi me salio diciendo esto :Internal Exception : acsess violation ''PIC 16. DLL''.........No se a que se deba eso?


----------



## Fernando H (Jun 6, 2013)

Apenas empeze a usar mplab y tengo una duda.......puedo usar un numero binario como constante en mplab???


----------



## ByAxel (Jun 7, 2013)

Fernando H dijo:


> Apenas empeze a usar mplab y tengo una duda.......puedo usar un numero binario como constante en mplab???


 
Soporta los formatos:
- Decimal.
- Binario.
- Octal.
- ASCII. (un carácter = un byte).

Saludos


----------



## Fernando H (Jun 7, 2013)

me podrias ayudar con este programa....es para encender un led mediante un pulador
creo k lo tengo bien...pero en proteus como hace un error en el pin de salida


----------



## ByAxel (Jun 7, 2013)

Para TRISB está bien ya que lo usas como salida, pero para TRISA está mal ya que indicas que el bit 0 del PORTA sea de entrada, sin embargo le indicas que lea el pin 3... deberías leer el pin 0 del PORTA.

Otra cosa, cuando retorna de CALL va directamente a BSF y a la velocidad que va, prácticamente nunca se va a ver el LED apagado o BCF no va hacer gran efecto.

Saludos.


----------

